# Using wired and wirless interfaces simultaneously??

## dataking

I'm using wicd for wirelss management on my gentoo laptop.  For some reason, If I manually configure my wired interface, I get diconnected from wifi.  Is there a way to configure both interfaces to operate simultaneously?

Both interfaces are on different network segments, so there shouldln't be any clashes there.

----------

## jpc22

you need to look at the bridging documentation to configure a network bridge that you can then start with a command ,or set so that it starts automatically.  Once it works, you could also keybind it.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_bridge

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3&style=printable#doc_chap7

----------

